
Cryptocurrencies Crashing on January 16 - dkyc
https://www.datawrapper.de/_/l4GNH/
======
sitepodmatt
Quick, someone get the Tether printer up and running!

[https://twitter.com/tetherprinter](https://twitter.com/tetherprinter)

[https://twitter.com/bitfinexed](https://twitter.com/bitfinexed)

